# "The Mountain"



## Docs Holiday (Mar 11, 2012)

Does anyone know exactly where "The Mountain" is located? I have yet to find it around the spur but have read in several places that it is very close. I've only found 2 bits of info on it and one says just north and the other says just south of the spur. lol Anyone fished it?


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Arbitrary area...it's n of spur, which is also arbitrary. Never been skunked there swording. Don't have coordinates, but it's 6mi NW of the numbers I have for the spur. Usually a very fishy area in the right conditions. Usually a fad there too...good luck.


----------

